# My fav red lipsticks on my lips



## dollparts (Feb 19, 2008)

hope this helps someone!

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...en/glosses.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2.../lipsticks.jpg






xoxo
naomi


----------



## MissJai (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for this post!  It helped answer my question about the best red shade of lipstick for myself.


----------

